# Tire Pressure Monitoring System



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

MikyJarvis02 said:


> i recently bought some custom 18s for my 2012 lt and i opted not to get the wheel sensors (75 each) is there anyway to turn off that stupid light??


The only possible way would be to bring it to your dealer and hope that they can disable it, however seeing as it's a "safety" feature they would probably insist on you getting sensors and installing them. My question to you would be, why didn't you transfer your stock sensors onto your new rims? I did that with mine, since practically every stock sensor out there are the same size/shape, and fit most aftermarket rims. There are certain rims on the market that wont fit the stock sensors, but they sell their own sensors that will fit.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

You can find the sensor on the web for about $35.00 a piece. I had to replace one that went out and dealer wanted 75 plus installation, but they just said if you can get it cheaper they would replace it for me for $25 which included balancing the wheel.


----------



## MikyJarvis02 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks..I live in WV so the winters aren't the greatest I kept the old sensors and the stock rims to run in the winter, but ill definitely check online and see if I can find them for 35


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

